# Cyp tibeticum



## Dido (May 27, 2013)

So the first of my tibeticums for this year 
start to open 




nearly open 




and fully open 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## parvi_17 (May 27, 2013)

Love it. The short ones with the dark flowers like this are my favorite form of tibeticum. I believe mine will flower this year, I hope it turns out like this.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2013)

Quit hairy!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Striking.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Erythrone (May 28, 2013)

So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

two toned flower! Cool!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

neat. I have never seen a two toned one!


----------



## Dido (Jul 12, 2013)

I missed some of mine in flower to take pic, but here is a special one 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2013)

Quite unusual - I'd guess it is from Yunnan given the extreme yellow base color. Wild wavy petals too - has it always flowered this way?


----------



## Dido (Jul 18, 2013)

First flower of this one for me


----------

